# أكبر طائرة فى العالم



## flanker (28 أبريل 2007)

Antonov An-225
*




*

*



*

*



*

*






*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 6 
*Payload:* 250,000 kg (551,000 lb) 
*Door dimensions:* 440 x 640 cm (14.4 x 21.0 ft) 
*Length:* 84 m (276 ft) 
*Wingspan:* 88.40 m (291 ft 2 in) 
*Height:* 18.1 m (59.3 ft) 
*Wing area:* 905.0 m² (9,741 ft²) 
*Empty weight:* 175,000 kg (385,800 lb) 
*Max takeoff weight:* 640,000 kg (1,411,000 lb) 
*Powerplant:* 6× ZMKB Progress D-18 turbofans, 229 kN (51,600 lbf) each 
*Takeoff run:* 3,500 m (11,500 ft) with maximum payload 
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 850 km/h (460 knots, 530 mph) 
*Cruise speed:* 750 km/h (400 knots, 465 mph) 
*Range:*
*With maximum fuel:* 14,000 km (8,700 mi) 
*With maximum payload:* 4,000 km (2,500 mi) 

*Service ceiling:* 10,000 m (33,000 ft) 
*Wing loading:* 662.9 kg/m² (135.5 lb/ft²) 
*Thrust/weight:* 0.234


----------



## flanker (28 أبريل 2007)

أرجو التثبيت وشكرا


----------



## flanker (29 أبريل 2007)

اى يجامعة محدش راضى يبدى برائية لية


----------



## 3adel (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كثيرا أخي
حقا إنها إضخم مشروع في علم الطيران
كما أن كفاءة مهندسي الطيران السوفيات سابقا مشهود لها
خصوصا خريجي جامعة الطيران ب كييف أوكرانيا
تحياتي


----------



## TURBOFAN (30 أبريل 2007)

طبعا طياره معجزه بس حسالك سؤال
الطياره دي اتعمل منها كام نسخه
(انا عارف الاجابه)


----------



## flanker (30 أبريل 2007)

واحدة هى اصلا كانت معمولة علشان تساعد فى برنامج الفضاء للاتحاد السوفيتى


----------



## TURBOFAN (30 أبريل 2007)

خلاص ياعم متزعقش كده
اصل بيني وبينك انا كنت بحضر للموضوع ده بس صراحه مكنتش لاقي صور حلوه زي الي انتا حاطتها
موضوع فعلا جميل وشيق


----------



## محمد4433 (2 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## flanker (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا محمد


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (25 يناير 2008)

جميل على هذه الصور


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع المميز .... و المعلومه المفيده


----------



## بنزرتي (11 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناهده (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يااخي الكريم على موضوعك الممتع


----------



## بي سي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الصور


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

مريبه ضخمه


----------



## q_p (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلمو على الصور والتعريف بالطائرة:1:


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

بصراحة اول مرة في حياتي اشوف طائرة لهدا الحجم


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

هذه الطائرة رائعة وكبيرة جدا وقد كان لي شرف الدخول فيها وتصويرها عن قرب انها رهيبة فعلا.


----------



## رسول الفهد (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (14 أبريل 2008)

it is a really a huge a/c..... wow
anyway thanx 4 ur efforts.


----------



## الياس عبد النور (15 أبريل 2008)

راااااااااااااااااائع اللع يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

توجد من الطيارة دي عده نسخ وقد تم تصنيعها ونقل قطع غيارها بسرية تامة من قبل المخابرات السوفيتية في السبعينات وصنعت من اجل منافسة الطيارة الامريكةي الضخمة بوينج وكذلك لكي تساعد القوات السوفيتية بنقل المعدات من منطقة لاخرى ... ويستاخرها حاليا حلف الناتوا لتمويل عملياتة في افغانستان وشكرا على الموضع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تصورو سادتي لو حول المشروع إلى طائرة نقل مدنية بحمولة تزيد عن 400 طن كم كان سيكون عدد الركاب
الأمر رهيب جدا . . .


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تصورو سادتي لو حول المشروع إلى طائرة نقل مدنية بحمولة تزيد عن 400 طن كم كان سيكون عدد الركاب
> الأمر رهيب جدا . . .


اعتقد ان طائرة الايرباص الجديده ذات الطابقين ....... و التي ستدخل الخدمة قريبا تقترب من هذه الطائره من حيث الحمولة 

صحح لي المعلومة اذا سمحت .....


----------



## meid79 (26 أبريل 2008)

طائرة ضخمة فعلا وكان لي شرف رؤيتها ودخولها وتصويرها من الداخل والخارج


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه صور للحمولات المختلفة لهذا الوحش الطائر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 أبريل 2008)

وهذه مقارنة أجريتها لمختلف نماذج الأنطونوف المعروفة حسب الحجم . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 أبريل 2008)

عذرا . . . هذه هي المقارنة . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه بعض الصور الرائعة ال AN 225








والبقيو حملوها الآن إنها جد رائعة
http://rapidshare.com/files/113049859/An_225_pic.zip.html


----------

